
DNSSEC Root Key Signing Key Ceremony Postponed - sp332
https://www.icann.org/news/blog/root-key-signing-key-ceremony-postponed
======
DarthGhandi
And here I was all excited it was because the keyholders aka "trusted
community representatives" were protesting the blatant corruption of ICANN.
What a shame.

[https://www.iana.org/dnssec/tcrs](https://www.iana.org/dnssec/tcrs)

